

Get Facebook friends data and save them as json file - blazeeboy
https://twitter.com/blaz_boy/status/445954978063319040/photo/1

======
izietto
I wrote this script in order to create a friend list which excludes my
parents:
[https://gist.github.com/mdesantis/9638125](https://gist.github.com/mdesantis/9638125)

